# How to heal a hella HEMATOMA?



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

I went down fairly hard onto pavement. Most impact went to the R hip. I rode out but was incapacitated within 2 hrs. Massive hematoma emanating from R thigh. Now working its way down my leg. (If you wiki search "hematoma" there's a photo that looks like mine -but mine's worse) Crutches for 2 days. Then stiff & sore but no real pain. Went for an easy ride yesterday & felt good (7 days after crash)

I have read other crash/hematoma posts. Don't really need to hear about favorite injuries, but would like to know how others have TREATED similar hematomas and what your healing timeframe was. Would esp like to hear from health pros -if willing.

I read here about calcium deposits from hematomas (sounds nasty) anybody have that problem?

Anybody have theirs DRAINED?

Thanks,
Mr Hematoma


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Drink lots of water. It is but just a bruise.


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

get some early, mid thirty-somethings to rub ice on it and kiss it repeatedly for you. enjoy a cold drink while they do so.


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

*Fun Science!*

Thanks Murph -I knew I could count on you for the scientific approach!

(BTW CX rox!)


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

If it's truly a hematoma, it needs to be seen by a doctor. Might even need surgery to stop the bleeding. Draining is often necessary. If it's just a nasty contusion, it'll resolve in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I second getting an evaluation. The calf and thigh can hold a tremendous amount of blood, enough to cause someone to become hypovolemic. Any blood that is pooling up you want to make sure it has some place to go or else have it drained. Look up compartment syndrome to get an idea of the risks / worst case scenario.

The RICE (Rest Ice Compression Elevation) is a must for any inflamed tissue. Avoid massage or rubbing of the ice though. You want the clots to form, not get broken up. On a same note OTC meds like naproxen and ibuprofen can reduce swelling along with the pain. Aspirin has antiplatelet properties which could hinder the healing process.

Bottom line - since you're using crutches the injury is affecting your daily routine. You should seek a professional evaluation.


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

*Ok, Ok*

Thanks all.

Will see the Doc tomorrow. Have been walking since day 3. Biked the past 2 days (easy) with no probs. Hip makes an audible pop when I raise it 90º -that's scary. Blood seep stopped on day 1 & is dispersing. Wish I had drain valve. Maybe Dr. Spenditall will set it all right. My guess is an admonishment to take vitamin-i, drink fluids, elevate w/ice, stay home & write a big fat check for the x-rays, etc.

Would still like to hear any histories of similar injuries.


----------



## jcrtorres007 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fairfaxian said:


> I went down fairly hard onto pavement. Most impact went to the R hip. I rode out but was incapacitated within 2 hrs. Massive hematoma emanating from R thigh. Now working its way down my leg. (If you wiki search "hematoma" there's a photo that looks like mine -but mine's worse) Crutches for 2 days. Then stiff & sore but no real pain. Went for an easy ride yesterday & felt good (7 days after crash)
> 
> I have read other crash/hematoma posts. Don't really need to hear about favorite injuries, but would like to know how others have TREATED similar hematomas and what your healing timeframe was. Would esp like to hear from health pros -if willing.
> 
> ...


I'm curious. awhile you have bruise thigh, did it affect pain on your hip little bit?


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

i did something similar but on both inner thighs from crashing a sport bike (in my youth)
the trick was an electric heat pad between my thighs a few minutes each night before bed.
resolved super fast after that


----------



## jcrtorres007 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fuse6F said:


> i did something similar but on both inner thighs from crashing a sport bike (in my youth)
> the trick was an electric heat pad between my thighs a few minutes each night before bed.
> resolved super fast after that


Did you have hip pain little bit coming from bruise thigh? During your youth, I assume it took you like two to four weeks recovery?


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

jcrtorres007 said:


> Did you have hip pain little bit coming from bruise thigh? During your youth, I assume it took you like two to four weeks recovery?


inside thighs. no hip pain. the green and purple wasnt disappearing very well. but did rapidly after using the heat.


----------



## jcrtorres007 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fuse6F said:


> inside thighs.  no hip pain. the green and purple wasnt disappearing very well. but did rapidly after using the heat.


thanks for sharing your experience. 👍


----------

